# Best Shampoo for cleaning urine stains on coat



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, the title says it all lol! Stella is a Cavalier with long fringe hair on her rear and back legs. She is small and squats very low to the ground when she potties. I have trimmed the hair as much as possible, but sometimes she still gets "yellowy" back there. Any recommendations for a shampoo that will remove the stain? Thanks!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, sometimes a stain is a stain is a stain.... 

Have you tried a shampoo with whitening? Or maybe a sanitary trim and a light trim where she pottys?

Good luck, I love cavs!! I've always wanted one. Every one that I have ever groomed has been a sweetheart.


----------

